# Plum river detroit metro area



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Was doing a search on mapquest recently and looking to see how close the clinton river ran near Fraser.I had a bet with someone who said that it doesnt run through there.Anyways when looking at the map I seen another tributary stream that runs into the clinton which is called the plum river.Just wondering what this stream is like and if it gets runs of steel or any other trout in it?Not asking for anyone to give up specific holes or anything just wondering if the stream has any cold water speices pontential.Thanks Aaron


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

On my map the only thing on it is whats called the "Harrington drain". Runs thru Fraser and into the Clinton. Its a drainage ditch at best.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

This plum river would be the same river that runs through freedom hill park if anyone knows what Im talking about. :help:


----------



## WANNABEFISHIN (Oct 26, 2004)

I believe your talking about the red run drain all Iv seen in there are huge carp.


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

Not worth fishing, unless your idea of a great time is catching contaminated creek chubbs.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

SO I take it this stream is rather polluted :tdo12:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

stinger63 said:


> This plum river would be the same river that runs through freedom hill park if anyone knows what Im talking about. :help:


That would be Red run drain.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

> Not worth fishing, unless your idea of a great time is catching contaminated creek chubbs


I`ll have come down there someday when I bored and try it. :fish2: 

Is that the same sewage overflow ditch I heard people talking about that carries the city of frasers untreated waste water into the clinton river everytime there is a heavy rain?It would explain why there are nothing but contaminated creek chubs and big carp in there.


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

There is another drain that runs into Red Run Drain at Freedom hill. It is pretty much the continuation of the drain field between 15 and 16 mile. Under Shoenher it turns into a little creek.

I used to run there during high school. Freedom Hill used to be my run before race days but then a ran so poorly I thought it was bad luck. Then I found out is a big Superfund site and the people backing up to the park would have volatile gases coming up from the ground. I think the street on the south side is called Plum Creek.


----------



## fish eater (Jan 4, 2005)

stinger63 said:


> Is that the same sewage overflow ditch I heard people talking about that carries the city of frasers untreated waste water into the clinton river everytime there is a heavy rain?It would explain why there are nothing but contaminated creek chubs and big carp in there.


I'm not 100% sure, but as far as I know, both the plum (it's barely a creek Stinger) and the Red drain have nothing to do with the Clinton River. I drive all over these roads every day, and if someone can show me where either of these would dump into the Clinton between 16 mile and M-59, I'd like to learn where it is.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

I believe the Red Run Drain runs into a trib of the Clinton right there at Freedom Hill on Utica Rd between 16 Mile and Hayes.I used to see people fish right at the mouth there back in the early 80's when I used to go out with a girl from that area.I would say you might have luck if you like to catch Toilet Trout:lol: and the Carp and Suckers.I sure would not eat anything that I caught from there you might end up Glowing:corkysm55


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

What you are referring to is Plum Brook. It runs essentially from 21 mile and Dequindre to Utica and Metro Parkway, where it joins the Red Run right before the Red Run merges with the Clinton about 50 yards east of Utica Rd and just N of Metro Pkwy. Some real big carp in that area year round too.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Here you go. 
http://mapserver.maptech.com/homepage/index.cfm?lat=42.566043&lon=-82.96869400000001&scale=24000&zoom=50&type=1&icon=0&width=498&height=498&searchscope=dom&CFID=945031&CFTOKEN=70466630&scriptfile=http://mapserver.maptech.com/homepage/index.cfm&latlontype=DMS


----------



## fish eater (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks Esox. The Red never seems that big driving over it. What feeds it? Doesn't that thing get dried up a bit when we go awhile without rain? I'm aware of the Carp in the Clinton. I can still remember Chuck Gaidica standing on the corner of 23 and North avenue (by Tina's Country House) last May when the Clinton crested and there were Carp swimming down 23.:yikes: :SHOCKED:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

The Red Runs primary feed is the Twelve Towns Drain, which comes out of a huge underground cesspool of Oakland County combined sewage/ storm drains. It emerges from the holding tank just west of the Chicago Road/ Dequindre area. Thanks to our wonderful new EPA regulations under the current administration the regulations have been considerably relaxed to allow "blending" allowing the dumping of raw sewage into the waterways during storm and runoff events. Other tribs of the Red Run include Bear Creek, which a couple of years ago was the most polluted waterway in SE Mi. Yes, even worse than the lower Rouge. And Big Beaver Creek.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks for all the input and info guys.My curosity has now been satisfied.Now knowing what I know thanks to Essox and everyone else filling me I just lost any desire to ever eat fish from any metro detroit area stream.People who wonder about eating fish steelhead etc from the clinton river I hope are also reading this thread. :yikes:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I hope I didn't make it sound like all gloom and doom. The Clinton is much, much better than it was a couple decades ago. Untill they relaxed the regulations to allow blending of sewage into our waterways, things were looking very good. Hopefully our next president will be more ecologically aware.


----------



## fish eater (Jan 4, 2005)

stinger63 said:


> Thanks for all the input and info guys.My curosity has now been satisfied.Now knowing what I know thanks to Essox and everyone else filling me I just lost any desire to ever eat fish from any metro detroit area stream.People who wonder about eating fish steelhead etc from the clinton river I hope are also reading this thread. :yikes:


Your absolutely right Stinger. While your at it. Have you ever seen the pesticides that they spray on our produce fields?:yikes: I would stop eating period if I were you. With all that negativity and pessimism your full of, maybe you should just stop fishing. I'm wondering if you even fish anymore anyway. Seems like all you do is just complain on here about fishing. Oh well. At least you got your questions answered on here about what you were looking for. Thanks again for the info Esox.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

I would have to agree with fish eater on that....

Stinger63....we all know how you feel about the clinton....could you please stop complaining about it?

Let the people enjoy the river....if they want to eat fish from there...so be it!

I for one feel like I'm listening to a broken record!


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Quit talking bad about the creek in my back yard...


----------

